# German Shepherd trait



## savage201 (Dec 5, 2008)

Somebody recently told me that a trait of German Shepherds is that they become very attached to one person and then become protective of them, also they tend to follow that person around and listen only to them. I had never heard of this before and I was wondering if it was true.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

In my experience with German Shepherds, I have found that they do tend to pick one person as 'theirs' no matter how many in the family. They will love the rest of the family, but that one person is the 'chosen' one.

If the family is involved in their training and feeding etc., they will also listen to other family members, but the sun rises and sets on their chosen one. 

My trainer has always had 4 or 5 GSDs in his house with his wife and 2 daughters. His female GSD picked his oldest daughter as her person. She slept on her bed and could not be coaxed away no matter what. She followed her around and panicked when she couldn't find Kaitlyn. Her training was such that she listened to everyone in the family not just Kaitlyn. 

I've seen this same thing with other trainers, their families and GSDs.


----------



## savage201 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks so much that's really interesting! I am a fostering a German shepherd mix and she follows me everywhere and cries or barks if I leave the house without her. I wonder how they choose? :/ lol


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Alot of times, if there's one person responsible for the training, feeding, playing etc., that person becomes the object of their devotion. In a family situation like I mentioned, I dont' know... good question.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

It does seem to be true, especially with Pandora. If i'm getting ready for bed she can tell and she'll jump up with me but only on my side, she wont be near Evan and if i'm gone he says she wont even get into the bed she will stay on the floor and even if he calls her she wont jump up on the bed.

Same with watching TV on the couch. She'll climb up there and watch tv with me but not with my fiance. She will listen to him except on walks, she drags him everywhere but if i'm holding her leash she's a completely different dog.

Max I haven't noticed it with. He knows I feed him most of the time unless I have work really early then Evan will feed him. He seems to love everyone but is still a little shy around strangers.

Cain is a mixed breed but definitely picked Evan as his person. All Cain does is follow him around the house and will pace in front of the door when he leaves, etc..


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

I have noticed with the pure bred GSD that I had as well as the 2 mixes that I have had that they do seem to pick 1 person. My GSDx that we have now, Bayne, is my dog. He is my velcro dog. If I do go out somewhere, he paces and isn't happy till I come back. He follows me around the house, I can't go to the bathroom by myself and he sleeps on the floor on my side of the bed lol! He does listen to the rest of my family including my kids though.


----------



## Sydneyx42 (Jul 14, 2008)

My GSD mix is pretty much the same, she follows me around everywhere, my roommate says she freaks out when I'm gone and sits in front of my door of my room and waits for me to come home rather than hanging out downstairs with him.


----------



## UrbanBeagles (Aug 13, 2007)

I've only had one purebred GSD, but found that to be very true ... she did only attach herself to me, I was the only one she listened to, she was even known to turn her back on people if I stopped to talk to someone while walking her. She just wanted no part of anyone else except immediate family, and she held grudges against people she didn't like, lol. Was just very playful with me and a drill sargeant with everyone else


----------



## babysweet (Dec 11, 2008)

GSD's and Rottweilers are both known for this. Unfortunately, it can get them into trouble if they aren't given extra attention when it comes to socialization... if they perceive any danger to their "chosen one" they will generally not hesitate to act. It's what makes them such great companions, but if not directed in an appropriate manner, it's also what gives them such a bad reputation. We still work with our Rott mix daily to ensure that she understands that mom can handle anything that may come our way, and while she's allowed to bark and make a scene, that's where her role ends.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

My GS mix is like that. She is completely devoted to me. She was scared of men when I found her (about 6 yrs ago, when she was about 2 yrs old), but now loves my husband.

It's funny though. Every night, she will get up in bed, and insist on giving my husband a kiss. Then she'll go lay down on the foot of the bed. But if I am not home, she will go into the bedroom, take the treat from my husband, then go lay by the front door waiting for me. She'll do this every night until I am home. If my husband is gone, she will come to bed, and sleep beside me.

She's definitely my shadow. If I move, she follows me.

We had a purebred GSD when I was a kid, and that dog was very protective of our family. We could bring friends over, and as long as we let them in, he was fine. But one day, a little boy just walked into our house and the dog bit him on his side.


----------

